# Hey Girls & Boys!



## SOLO x STAR (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey everyone!


----------



## Janice (Apr 15, 2005)

Heyyy SOLO x STAR!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to specktra!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 15, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra SOLO x STAR!! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra


----------

